
Google removes Instant Search from its desktop web search engine - rbanffy
http://uk.businessinsider.com/google-removes-instant-search-desktop-web-search-engine-2017-7
======
steanne
different article, but lots of discussion on the topic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14857120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14857120)

